# [MEMORY] mmcblk1 partitions



## m.ksy (Nov 5, 2011)

Hi all! I need help.
As we know, Motorola Droid X has 8Gb of internal memory, but unfortunately, it can be used only for installing apps.
So, the biggest partition of int memory, as you can see on the screenshot, is a data.
Yes, you can say that we can mount a folder in data partition to a folder onto sdcard, and at this moment I use this method.
But, unfortunately, there are many pitfalls and it's starting to annoy me. So, I decided somehow to cut the data onto two partitions (2Gb data and the memory remaining to new partition). And then, using hijack init, mount that partition as internal sdcard, and the real sdcard as external.
What the suggestions?


----------



## m.ksy (Nov 5, 2011)

This instruction include many interesting informations.


----------

